# 2020 hiking thread



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2020)

NY currently stopped charging at all parks so place like lake Minnewaska 
Among 100s of place to get out side
Just practice safe and smart in these places


----------



## skiur (Mar 20, 2020)

Most NYS parks never charge over the winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2020)

skiur said:


> Most NYS parks never charge over the winter.




I was just putting it on here so people know they can still outside activities
And Sams point and lake Minnewaska
Due normal charge in winter


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 23, 2020)

All fees in state, local, and county parks are waived in New York State. For those who can safely get to a state park while practicing social distancing, consider getting outside for some much needed fresh air. &#55357;&#56568;: @taniusha.papusha via Instagram

Announcement here&#55357;&#56393; on.ny.gov/2IWHrcS
Parks info here&#55357;&#56393; on.ny.gov/2WqAtVw


----------

